# Convert PPM GH and KH to other scale



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

Doesn't the kit come with some sort of colour scale with ppm listed?

Whoops, actually I posted faster than my brain was working. You can enter the number in Chuck's calculator and it will convert the measurement from degrees (# of drops) to ppm.


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

Divide ppm by 17.8 (or 17.9, depending on the reference) to get dH.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

The number of drops = dKH or dKH. To convert from dKH or dGH (what you understand to be number of drops) to ppm, multiply by 17.8. To reverse just devide.

Just a side note 1ppm = 1mg/L


----------



## tommyboy22481 (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks!


----------

